# sinus mucosal thickening icd-9?



## laurabee

This may be a dumb question but I'm coding MRI's, and alot of them mention thickening of the mucosa in the sinuses. I'm not sure which ICD-9 to use since it's not technically sinusitis. I understand that it's the inflammation of the mucosa in the sinuses.. I just can't find a code to fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## y snyder

Look at 478.11 or 478.19.


----------



## jackjones62

Your statement that the mucosal thickening is not "technically" sinusitis is not correct, break the word down and you have sinus - itis = sinus inflammation; the most recognizable finding for either acute or chronic sinusitis is the thickening of the sinus mucosa.  

Personally, I would utilize 478.19 or 473.9; do you have the ability to speak with the radiologist or have clinical information available, such as pre-testing diagnosis? are these MRI's of the head and the sinus mucosal thickening part of the findings?  what are the radiologists final impressions?

I am curious...

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

